# Help! - Только русский в X11

## tom-cat

Добрый день.

Поставил gentoo, настроил локализацию строго в соответствии с гидом.

В консоли все работает замечательно, а вот в X11 только русский, переключение раскладок не работает, индикатор переключения - не зажигается  :Sad: .

Помогите, плиз решить проблему.

PS: единставенная подозрительная вещь - когда настраивался через xf86config спиcок стран был из 17 пунктов. России (по гиду - 53) в списке не было, поэтому XF86Config правил руками - взял пример настройки клавиатуры из того же гида.

X11 ставил без затей 'emerge xfree86'. Карточка Radeon9500

----------

## Zoltan

17 это первые 17 стран, список можно прокручивать, помоему просто нажав Enter.

Чтобы было переключение, надо задавать 2 раскладки, например

```
    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us,ru(winkeys)"

    Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,ctrl:ctrl_aa,grp_led:scroll,caps:internal,altwin:menu"
```

задает переключение english - russian кнопками Shift+Alt, индикатор - Scroll Lock.

----------

## tom-cat

Да, прокручивать можно, Россию нашел - но это ничем не момогло  :Sad: .

Пробовал вручную задать две раскладки - как в вашем примере. 

Эффект тотже.

----------

## tom-cat

Проблему решили, спасибо "старшим товарищам"  :Smile: 

Коротко: После установки xfree не был выполнен etc-update.

Длинно:

1. До установки xfree были поставлены mс, vim и фигова туча другого софта. При установке кто-то из них подтягивал библиотеки X-ов (кто и какие - внимания не обращал, etc-update не запускал).

2. После установки xfree оказалось, что файлы xkb не проапдейтились, а лежат рядом со старыми, с названиями _cfg000-чегототам (фича документированная, но опять-же "прощелканная клювом").

Итого - я пускал X с предположительно старыми файлами keymap, symbols и все такое  :Sad: 

Решение проблемы: запустить etc-update и проапдйтить настроечные файлы xkb. 

Вуаля - все заработало  :Smile: ))

Вывод: будьте внимательнее  проверяйте  etc-update  :Wink: 

----------

## avlad

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> 17 это первые 17 стран, список можно прокручивать, помоему просто нажав Enter.
> 
> Чтобы было переключение, надо задавать 2 раскладки, например
> 
> ```
> ...

 

О! Спасибо за этот пост, мне он как раз и помог, ато тоже только русский был  :Smile: 

----------

